# Not the news I wanted...



## Max & Rocky

Peg was diagnosed a couple hours ago with pancreatic cancer. We really do not know much more than that at this point. They are trying to get her in to see a surgeon at Mayo Clinic ASAP.

I would ask for prayers, but please no calls at this time. I will probably be here even less than I have been the last couple months.

Thanks


----------



## theboyz

Steve, Peg, I am stunned.

Bob and I are praying hard for Peg. Please know our hearts and thoughts are with you.

Marsha


----------



## aggiemom99

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 11 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803933


> Peg was diagnosed a couple hours ago with pancreatic cancer. We really do not know much more than that at this point. They are trying to get her in to see a surgeon at Mayo Clinic ASAP.
> 
> I would ask for prayers, but please no calls at this time. I will probably be here even less than I have been the last couple months.
> 
> Thanks[/B]


 :grouphug: Steve :grouphug: I will certainly add Peg to my prayer list. Please know that MANY will be praying for her.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for you and especially Peg. rayer:


----------



## roxybaby22

I'm sorry you and Peg have to go through this. You have my prayers! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh

I'm so very sorry for this diagnosis and for what you're both going to be going through. You will both be in my prayers. Please take care.

Maggie


----------



## joyomom

Sending you lots of prayers and hugs each day.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Prayers for Peg and for you Steve. I hope that you know we are concerned and so glad you are getting her in the Mayo clinic................God Bless both of you!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Oh my goodness, sending prayers... rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I'm stunned. I can't imagine how much more so for you both. Please know you are both in my heart and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20

So very sorry to hear this Steve. Our hearts and prayers are with you and Peg.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Praying for all of you.

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## kikiiniowa

I'm so very sorry about your news. You're in my prayers as well.


----------



## triste

I am very sorry ...please let us know if there is anythin we can do for you. anything at all..just ask.


----------



## thefab5

How shocking! I am sorry that you are both faced with this. 
I will keep you and Peg in my prayers.

Nancy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Steve, I don't know what to say. Know that you and Peg are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG

My heart, my love, my prayers go out to both of you.
xoxoxo


----------



## sophie

I am so very sorry to hear this news. I am lifting Peg and you up in my prayers. 

I really don't know what else to say except hang in there you have an army of prayer warriors behind you both. Hugs.

Linda


----------



## Cosy

My thoughts and prayers are with you and especially with Peg. Hang in there!


----------



## momtoboo

I'm so sorry Steve. Many hugs,prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: & good thoughts for Peg & you. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear this diagnosis. Peg and you both will be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40

I'm so sorry to hear this. I can not imagine what you must be going through right now. I'm stunned. To go from a rash to cancer is just horrible, poor Peg. Please know you are in many people's hearts and prayers. 

Why do these things always happen to such wonderful people. I mean you don't want anyone to go through this, but you guys are such angels who do so much for others.


----------



## 3Maltmom

My dearest Steve, and Peg. Just know I love you. We all do.

I have not been online much, so when Edie told me this, I cried. You are both so awesome.

I'm here for you both. I am here to help, in any way, I can. Let me know, if you need 
me to watch over any doggies. Yes, Steve, I will watch them all, while you get Peg thru this.
No problem. I have areas set up, and can certainly handle it. 

I love Peg. She's my friend.


----------



## LUCY N PETS

I know what you both are going through, I also hope they can help her immediately, they have gone so far in medicine these days and will pray for Peg for a complete recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I wish you both only the best.


----------



## alexmom

I'm so sorry. Sending prayers and good thoughts to you and Peg.


----------



## revakb2

I am so very sorry. Hopefully, it is in the early stages and can be controlled. My youngest brother has kidney cancer, so I know a little of what you are going through. Peg will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## camfan

Steve--wow, my heart stopped for a second. I am hoping for the best prognosis possible. We all love you both and are here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71

Im so sorry...you and Peg will be in my prayers.


----------



## totallytotontuffy

Steve & Peg, if there is anything at all that I can do for either of you, you only need to ask. Through tears, I am sending my love and prayers.


----------



## coco

What a blow! I'm so sorry to read this. Please know that you and Peg will be in my thoughts and prayers. Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## preciouspups

I don't know you all personally, but I am so saddened by this news just the same. I will lift Peg up in prayer, daily. God Bless you both.


----------



## Deborah

Steve and Peg my eyes are filling up with tears what horrible news. You are both in my thoughts and prayers I am so very sorry. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## puppy lover

You probably don't know me but I've seen a lot of your posts. I am so saddened by this news and will keep Peg in my prayers. :grouphug: 
(I have heard only good things about the Mayo clinic.)
Sunnie


----------



## bonniesmom

OMG Steve - I'm so sorry! I only hope they caught it early enough that there is a good chance for a cure. I know she will get the best possible
care at the Mayo Clinic. My heart goes out to you and Peg and my thoughts will be with you as you go through this together. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## littlemissy

I am so very sorry to hear this my thoughts and loves are with you both


----------



## cindy6755

I am so sorry to hear this, many prayers coming your way rayer: rayer:


----------



## allheart

Steve and Peg,

All my love and prayers for the both of you.

:grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom

Many prayers are being said for you both.

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Oh Steve... I am sooooo sorry. SO SORRY.


----------



## gibbert

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Holding you and Peg in my thoughts and prayers. Stay positive. Stay strong.


----------



## Lennabella

I am sooo sorry Steve,
I have not been online lately, I am dealing with my sisters sudden diagnosis of Lung cancer - I know what you are going thru - i'ts a tough road and I hope it's an easy one for you both.

My thoughts and prayers are with you thru this difficult time Steve.

Hugs
Lina


----------



## Matilda's mommy

oh Steve, I am so sorry :bysmilie: when I first read your post I went into my bedroom and prayed for Peg and for you, I would like to say a prayer right now and will continue my prayers for you both :grouphug: 

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that is filled with saddness, we never know from day to day what is before each of us, you love us, we can bring our worse fears to you, you know each of us by name. Lord I lift Peg to you, you made her Lord, I ask that you would lead Peg and Steve to just the perfect doctors, prepare the way Lord, I ask for a healing of this dreadful cancer. Bring rest and comfort to Peg and Steve, they have a new journey they are about to take, protect them both, give them wisdom and peace and rest. I believe in miracles, and I am asking for Peg to be healed. Thank you Lord Jesus for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name, Amen


----------



## SueC

Steve, I am so sorry. Please tell Peg that we are all thinking of her. I'm glad she has you to be there for her.


----------



## kathym

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear this news. I hope the Mayo Clinic can restore her good health.


----------



## tamizami

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## The A Team

What a shock! I'm so sorry, hopefully they caught it early enough. We're here.....I'm sorry i'm so far away though. Sending prayers for the both of you.


----------



## lynda

Sending many prayers for you and Peg rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## chichi

So sorry to hear about Peg. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers. Stay positive, the Mayo Clinic is the best.


----------



## beckinwolf

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz

Wow..what a shock...I don't know what to say...other than...you are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## paris'mom

Dear Steve,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I don't even dare to say I can understand how you must feel at this moment. I just want to let you know you and your wife has touched many hearts all over the world through your actions with the fluffs (and undoutedly many other charitable acts). 

God bless you and I pray Peg will not be in too much pain. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I'm just now seeing this I'm so sorry Steve I will keep you, Peg and your family in my prayers. :grouphug: Stay positive it does wonders for the mind and spirit.


----------



## Snowbody

Steve, I'm so sorry for your news. It's so shocking. I haven't been a member of SM long but have seen your posts. Please tell Peg we're hoping and praying for her. Also find the best medical info you can. We've dealt with pancreatic cancer in my husband's family and now a good friend's father. Something that could have really helped my husband's dad wasn't even available back then but is now, so check all advances. My friend's dad went to Jefferson memorial in Philadelphia. Here's what she wrote: There is a Dr. there who pioneered a new surgery that they will try on him where they strip the tumor from the hepatic artery. There is a 50/50 chance that they can help him so we are keeping our fingers crossed." He indeed had the surgery done and it was a success!! So please don't give up hope and if you find along the way you might need this doctor just ask. 
Sue


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

I am shocked with your news, and praying God will give you both the courage and comfort you need while Peg begins this fight. Also praying that God will lead you to the best possible treatment. I send you and Peg my love.
Dee


----------



## mysugarbears

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1

I know you both must still be in shock. There are so many considerations with this kind of diagnosis. I'm so sorry to hear Peg and you will have to go through this diagnosis and treatment. It is extemely tough.

You certainly will be in my prayers.


----------



## TheButtercup

I am so sorry to hear this, many prayers and positive thoughts headed your way rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## joe

Steve, my thoughts and prayers are with Peg, you and your family :grouphug: rayer: i know someone just back from the mayo clinic, only the best there, they will do everything possible rayer:


----------



## harrysmom

You have my prayers.... thinking of you both.

Debbie


----------



## 08chrissy08

I'm so sorry to hear this. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I was so surprised by this news as I'm sure that you and Peg were too.

Sending lots and lots of prayers and positive energy for Peg's full recovery. It can be done. I'm a 2 time cancer survivor.

I'm coming to Phoenix next weekend to visit Jerry. If you need any help with any of the dogs, I could take them home with me at that time (or later if you want as I will be back and forth every other week).


As I always try to mention to those that have just been diagnosed with cancer -- please do NOT listen to the statistics about this disease. Seriously, the stats can be frightening and are meaningless.

Peg's a fighter and a wonderful person and neither of you deserves this in your lives. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carole

I don't know how I missed this very upsetting news earlier...
Prayers going up rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
((((((((((((((((((((((((Peg & Steve)))))))))))))))))))))))))) :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom

Steve, I am so sorry for you and Peg. [attachment=54887:big_hug.gif]


----------



## angel's mom

My heart skipped a beat when I read this. I am so sorry to hear this diagnosis. Peg is being added to so many prayer lists. God hears and answers. Hugs to the both of you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Steve I am so sorry to read this. I can't imagine what is going through both of your minds at this time. I will keep you both in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## HaleysMom

I'm new to SM but I have read so many post where you and Peg have helped so many in need. I admire you both....please know that you are both in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom

I am just seeing this - I am in shock as you both must also be. My thoughts are with you. rayer: rayer: rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## lillykins

Steve & Peg,

Like the others, we are stunned.
Please know that you will not make this journey alone.
We hope you find strength from every source imaginable.

Sincerely,
Tom & Becky


----------



## CloudClan

rayer: :grouphug: 

I don't have many words, but I do have prayers and healing thoughts for strength and courage. 

My grandmother beat acute Lukemia 2x when many doctors believed she could not and I know it was her faith and pure stubborness that helped her to do it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

OMG, Steve, I don't know what to say....I'm so sorry ! Be assured the prayers are going out for Peg and you too. :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

:grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Just saw this, prayers from me & my crew.


----------



## CandicePK

Many prayers for Peg and ((hugs)) for you.....please continue to update us...


----------



## SpringHasSprung

Prayers from our home to yours as well. I'm so very sorry to hear this. You two are a beacon of light that shines through in your every post.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Dear Steve and Peg, I am so very sorry to read your news, please know that you are both in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## rosietoby

Pet and Steve,

I am so sorry, no one should ever have this. We are all thinking of you and if you need help with the pups please ask.

Robin


----------



## tygrr_lily

i am so sorry to hear the news. you and your wife remain in my thoughts


----------



## jasmyne's mom

Keeping you in my prayers... :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma

I'm so sorry  I am just shocked to see this. keeping you and Peg in my thoughts and prayers. I know she will beat this :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie

we will all be keeping u and ur fam in our thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## LoriJo

I am so sorry to hear this, Steve. You and Peg are in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## phesty

I'll definitely be praying for both of you as you go through this ordeal. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

My sister has found that the Caring Bridge at caringbridge.org is really helpful for keeping everyone updated without having to deal with tons of phone calls. I'd highly recommend it and it's free!


----------



## JustUs2

I am so sorry to hear of this upsetting news. God bless you both with strength and peace of mind and Peg with healing of her body. Stay strong! rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie

Oh Steve, I am so very sorry. Many, many prayers are being said for you and Peg. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

God bless and strengthen you both. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy

I'm so very sorry you and your family has received such devistating news. You are all in my thoughts, and I hope she is able to make it through this. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I am so sorry to hear about this new diagnosis. Hugs to both you and Peg!


----------



## njdrake

I'm so sorry to hear this. Please know that you and Peg are both in my thoughts and prayers. 
:grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 11 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804021


> Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that is filled with saddness, we never know from day to day what is before each of us, you love us, we can bring our worse fears to you, you know each of us by name. Lord I lift Peg to you, you made her Lord, I ask that you would lead Peg and Steve to just the perfect doctors, prepare the way Lord, I ask for a healing of this dreadful cancer. Bring rest and comfort to Peg and Steve, they have a new journey they are about to take, protect them both, give them wisdom and peace and rest. I believe in miracles, and I am asking for Peg to be healed. Thank you Lord Jesus for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name, Amen[/B]


Amen

Dearest Steve and Peg, 

I am so saddened by this news.... I believe that God works miracles and I believe Peg is one in waiting..... Please know that my family will pray for your's and we lift you up to God. Please let me know if there is anything I can do....

May God bless you both.. Lots of love to you.
Jen


----------



## lottapaws

Steve, I do not know you or Peg personally, but it is impossible to be on these boards and not know what wonderful, caring and loving people you are. Please know that we are all sending our prayers and keeping you in our thoughts. And we are praying for the doctors to be directed by God that Peg will be completely healed of this cancer. You and Peg are lifted up in prayer, that God may comfort you and give you strength and peace through this most difficult time. 

"And he said unto me: My grace is sufficient for the, My strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly, therefore, will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me." II Corinthians 12:9 "I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me", Philippians 4:13 While Peg faces a big adversary that may seem intimidating, remember that while we are weak, He is strong! God bless you both!


----------



## babygirlmom

So sorry to hear the sad news Steve. I know there are a multitude of prayers (including mine) that are going out for the both of you!

Please keep us posted!

:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily

I'm so sorry , my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## godiva goddess

I am so so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for Peg and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife

Such upsetting news! My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. :grouphug: 

Leslie


----------



## drclee

You are all in my prayers. I'm so sorry for the news. :grouphug:


----------



## donnad

I am so sorry. You both will be in my prayers rayer:


----------



## Maisie and Me

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 11 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804021


> oh Steve, I am so sorry :bysmilie: when I first read your post I went into my bedroom and prayed for Peg and for you, I would like to say a prayer right now and will continue my prayers for you both :grouphug:
> 
> Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that is filled with saddness, we never know from day to day what is before each of us, you love us, we can bring our worse fears to you, you know each of us by name. Lord I lift Peg to you, you made her Lord, I ask that you would lead Peg and Steve to just the perfect doctors, prepare the way Lord, I ask for a healing of this dreadful cancer. Bring rest and comfort to Peg and Steve, they have a new journey they are about to take, protect them both, give them wisdom and peace and rest. I believe in miracles, and I am asking for Peg to be healed. Thank you Lord Jesus for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name, Amen[/B]



I don't know you but my heart and prayers go out to you. The parish I belong to has a powerful prayer group that pray for poeple suffering with cancer. The list is put on the altar and they are prayed for at every Mass. I will add Peg's name to the list. The above is an incredibly heartfelt , beautiful prayer. I will pray it many times for her. God bless both of you. Michelle


----------



## Max & Rocky

Thank you very much everyone for your wonderful words of support and all your prayers. It means a lot to both Peg and I.

Not much news to report, I am afraid. We do have an appointment though tomorrow with a specialist so hopeful that is at
least a beginning of us being able to do something about this.

Peg was joking a little while ago that she and North Korean leader Kim Jong-il both have the same disease... :shocked: 
I'm sort of the king of inappropriate jokes so I guess some of my "talent" has rubbed off on her...  

She was pretty upset this weekend, as you might imagine. It was made worse because until Saturday she was flying up
to Seattle where her daughter and son in law just moved to. John is an eye surgeon and this is his first practice. She was 
with them last month in Disney Land for a few day vacation, but since this home they moved into is their first ever home 
and Caity is expecting a little girl this fall, which will be her first grand daughter and she had hoped to help decorate a
nursery for her, all of this just made it all that much worse.


----------



## Snowbody

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 13 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804787


> Thank you very much everyone for your wonderful words of support and all your prayers. It means a lot to both Peg and I.
> 
> Not much news to report, I am afraid. We do have an appointment though tomorrow with a specialist so hopeful that is at
> least a beginning of us being able to do something about this.
> 
> Peg was joking a little while ago that she and North Korean leader Kim Jong-il both have the same disease... :shocked:
> I'm sort of the king of inappropriate jokes so I guess some of my "talent" has rubbed off on her...
> 
> She was pretty upset this weekend, as you might imagine. It was made worse because until Saturday she was flying up
> to Seattle where her daughter and son in law just moved to. John is an eye surgeon and this is his first practice. She was
> with them last month in Disney Land for a few day vacation, but since this home they moved into is their first ever home
> and Caity is expecting a little girl this fall, which will be her first grand daughter and she had hoped to help decorate a
> nursery for her, all of this just made it all that much worse.[/B]


Steve
Thanks for updating us. Am hoping the news you sent about Peg's daughter will give her even more strength to fight this disease and get up to Seattle and see her granddaughter born and more. From your past posts I know that sense of humor will also be the best medicine to help her face anything. We're all here for you both and working overtime on thoughts and prayers. Know how loved you are and tell Peg to make that dictator look like a girlie man :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie

I'm so sorry to hear about this. :bysmilie: I hope Peg's appointment tomorrow goes well. I'll be thinking of you both. :grouphug:


----------



## samsonsmom

I just found this thread.

So sorry to hear about Peg's illness. Prayers and well wishes going up for her now and we will conitnue to send them. Try to stay positive. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## mpappie

rayer: Prayers for both of you.


----------



## llf060787

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 2maltese4me

So sorry to hear the sad news. :bysmilie: Sending positive thoughts for Peggy.


----------



## Max & Rocky

Peg and I had a doctors appointment this morning with a gastroenterologist. Peg just copied me on an email she sent out to everyone, so I will pass it on here too.
======================
Hello Dear Friends,
I feel a little silly sending out information about my doctor visits now....but I know that I haven't spoken to you recently, only because I've not had any new information to share. I went to see a gastroenterologist this morning. He was very "engineer-like" as Steve described him, which immediately endeared him to Steve, and he had some interesting insights. He hinted that all of the reports are not quite adding up to cancer, but that some bits here and there do. So, I go back for more blood testing tomorrow morning and an endoscopic ultrasound. That is a scope that goes down my throat to my stomach and pokes around the liver, pancreas and gall bladder to see what is happening without needing to open my up. The ultrasound hopefully happens soon, but I have to wait until the gastroenterologist here in Scottsdale sends the file info to the next gastroenterologist in Mesa who will do the procedure. Hopefully that office will call me later today to set that up. I also made an appointment with a surgeon in case the endoscopy shows a cancer mass. Caity has an old friend from Xavier who is doing her surgical fellowship at Good Sam in Phoenix and she highly recommended a Surgeon she knew to be the best in this field. For the last 25 years, he has done 3 pancreatic surgeries a week. He is "the most aggressive with regards to pancreatic cancer unless you go to MD Anderson (?) in Texas. He has great bedside manner and is a fantastic surgeon." According to Jyoti (her name) So....the team is in place. Steve and I left the doctors office cautiously optimistic this morning, but since we have been on a violent rollercoaster the last few days, we are taking a wait and see zen-like prayerful attitude. 
I cannot express accurately or with enough gratitude how much your prayers, care and concern mean to me. Even when I get really bad news that knocks me back down, I still feel elevated by your loving spirit. 
I will keep you posted. 
XXXXX
Peg


----------



## Cosy

This sounds much better and I will keep Peg and all the doctors concerned in my prayers.


----------



## joyomom

Bless you both and we will keep these prayers, positive energy and healing coming to you, dear Peg!

:heart: :grouphug: rayer: :heart: :grouphug: rayer: 

ps - thanks so, so much for the update


----------



## lottapaws

I pray the GE's testing and reports come back with good news! Thank you for keeping us updated. Keeping you in our prayers and thoughts!!! rayer:


----------



## Snowbody

Peg and Steve
We're all remaining guardedly optimistic as I know how much the roller coaster can take out of you, but hopefully this doc's correct. We're there for you and hope that all the love, prayers and concern going out to you, make it a little easier and bring you some cheer. My husband's an engineer and he likes the "just the facts ma'am" kind of docs, while I'm into warmer bed side manner. But you want the best--and that's the one who's often all business and spent med school studying and not socializing.  :grouphug: Sue


----------



## pinkheadbaby

I just found this thread. God bless you on this journey. 
Anne


----------



## triste

Thank you for taking the time to update us. I know it's exhausting to be dealing with a health issue and how you just wanna hide from life for a while and wish it all away. I had this feeling after Molly's dx of diabetes. Prayers and good thoughts really did help me...knowing that so many are sending them in my and Molly's name is the best feeling. :wub: I hope the tests show a more definitive answer for you so you can start your treatment asap.


----------



## moshi melo

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Peg...


----------



## coco

Hopefully, when Peg has the next test, you will have a much better prognosis. You both continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know when you know more and have time. I'm so very sorry you all are going through this.


----------



## Tina




----------



## bellapuppy

I just found this thread too. I am stunned to say the least. I am sending prayers, to carry you through this. Your consult today sounds a bit better than first so that is a great hope. Sounds like you are in wonderful hands. Love to you both, even though I don't know you in person.


----------



## Deborah

First of all thank you so much for the update. I know you have a whole lot going on but I think everyone on this board is worried about you. This appointment may have put you at ease. Seems like everyone is working together and things are progressing quickly and smoothly. Waiting for doctors and tests are the worst. I will continue to pray for you and your family. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake

Thanks so much for the update and I hope things go well with the test. 
hugs and prayer for you both


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Steve, Thank you so much for the update... I think ( hope) you and Peg know how much we all care about you both and are so concerned. 
We've seen the power of prayer at it's best here many times over.... I'm going to think positive that will be the case with Peg as I diligently pray for her to have a good outcome.


----------



## gopotsgo

OMG, I just found this thread. I am new to this forum but I have often admired you and Peg's devotion to rescue. I am a physician and have seen many patients survive pancreatic cancer if that is Peg's final diagnosis. There are many good treatments including variations on the surgical Whipple procedure. My prayers and good wishes go out to you and your Peg during this trying time. I have submitted my emergency foster application for NMR and am ready to help with your fosters if needed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Dear Steve and Peg,

I am so sorry and stunned to have just read this upsetting news. Please know that I will keep both of you in my prayers and thoughts. There is a lot of hope for Peg because of the advances that have been made for treatments of pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Max & Rocky

Peg had yet another appointment this last Friday in preparation for an endoscopic ultrasound she is to have this Wednesday. This is basically a probe that goes down through her stomach and out through the lining so they can look at her pancreas and surrounding areas. It will also bring out a tissue sample so they can finally have a definitive word on what this mass is. Cancerous or not though, we are told its size is such that she will be having surgery at some point in the future either way. They have told us they will have the pathology report while we are there in the hospital, so this is the one we are really praying about.

Again, we both thank you all from the bottom of our hearts for all of your words of support and prayer.

Stephen and Peg Moore


----------



## triste

I have been anxiously awaiting updates. Please know we continue to think about you and pray for good news...


----------



## 3Maltmom

We're praying like crazy, Steve, and Peg. Praying for good news on Wednesday. 

All our love, and prayers,

Deb and Gang

Hugs to Peg. She is one awesome gal. :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

How is Peg feeling otherwise? I will be praying for both of you and continue until you give us the good word that she is ok. rayer: Give Peg a big hug for me. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Prayers upon prayers going out that the path report comes back with favorable news!


----------



## maggieh

Continuing prayers for strength, healing and peace. Sweetness and Tessa send their puppy slurps!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

keep your faith Steve and Peg, God's listening to our prayers, he's right beside you. I will continue holding you both up to God, he's the one in control. Thank you Father for being with Peg, may she find rest and comfrot from you. We have a God of miracles and I'm believing in one for you Peg.


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 19 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807498


> How is Peg feeling otherwise? I will be praying for both of you and continue until you give us the good word that she is ok. rayer: Give Peg a big hug for me. :grouphug:[/B]


There were a few days neither one of us were in a good place emotionally, but that has passed and she is feeling fine emotionally and physically. Basically, we have done that by denying that it could be cancer. They have her on some high powered medication which has brought her Bilirubin levels down which has caused the itch she was feeling at the start of all of this to also go away. 

The MRI showed a several inch by several inch mass in the head of her pancreas and it was intertwined with a major blood vessel, which is not really a good thing either. So even if this isn't cancer, it is still major surgery. They have said they can't just leave it. So she was told to expect at least two weeks in the hospital and a month or so at home recuperation and that is if everything goes just about as well as possible. Even with all of that, she is still going to school this next Tuesday to work and get her office ready (she had to move it yet again) for whenever she does go back. On one hand, I'm not keen about her worrying about that, but on the other hand, I think it is best to maintain as normal a routine as is possible, so I'm letting her go. Her sister and her long time best friend are both flying in from Camarillo CA and San Diego respectively tomorrow afternoon to be with us through this.

Peg has met a few of you but for those who have never met her, here is a picture from last year when we were meeting our new grandson.


----------



## coco

My heart goes out to you, as well as my prayers for healing for your Peg. Thanks for sharing her picture, as it makes it even more personal to all of us who only know you guys on the forum. My prayers are that you two will have good news, that it isn't cancer and that your surgeon can fix Peg's problems. My very best wishes for you for healing hands. It is just so awful to read things like this about our online friends. ((((Peg and Steve)))) Your grandson is precious. He surely needs his grandmother.


----------



## revakb2

We'll be praying for you and Peg. We're hoping for the best possible outcome for Peg.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I am praying for a good outcome Steve. Peg is lovely and your grandson is a cutie. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## bonniesmom

Checking in daily for updates, Steve. Thanks for posting Peg's picture - she is lovely, and your grandson is darling. Sending supportive hugs
and positive thoughts, and hoping for the best possible outcome so that your precious Peg can be around for a long time and get to watch that
little boy grow up. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah

Thank you for the update and you are both in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Just so you know she will probably need a medical release to return to work. The Doctors will be the bad guy instead of you. One year we had a teacher return after a lot of treatments and every teacher had to let the teacher who returned know about any disease in the school. Chicken pox was a big one.

Beautiful picture of her and the grand baby. :wub:


----------



## KAG

Aww, love the picture! You two are always in my prayers. I'm leaving Thursday to go to Ireland, I'll be checking out all the hot spots to pray and light candles in.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## joyomom

Dear Peg and Steve,

Thank you for the updates as we continue our prayers and positive healing wishes. The picture is great and your grandson looks so cute!
And I understand your desire to get your office ready  . Being a teacher also, I went and got my classroom all ready for the end of August as I am having surgery this Thursday on my gall bladder. It kept my mind occupied and happy thoughts for another school year.

I truly believe that all these thoughts, prayers, candles and positive energy will bring you healing soon.

Hugs to both of you,
Joanne

Lots of licks and kisses from
Mateo and Mia


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Steve and Peg, I am going to continue to pray for a recovery! This gastroenterologist sounds promising and I hope he can do extra test and get the mass out asap.........Please keep us informed and I pray he is right on with his wisdom!!!!!


----------



## thefab5

Keeping positive thoughts for Peg. 
Wishing the best out come on Wednesday!

Sending Prayers to both of you!
Nancy


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Continuing to pray for Peg, you and your family. From personal experience, I know that I felt much better once all of the testing was completed and we had a firm plan of action. Hopefully you will feel the same way. And for me, staying busy and focused at the office is real stress relief when I'm worried.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you for the picture Steve, now we all see Peg and feel like we know her personally. You both have been on my heart , I feel like I know you. I stop and pray many times a day for Peg and you. Please know you both our loved by so many of us.


----------



## lynda

Thank you so much for the up dates Steve and the picture. You have a beautiful wife. Many prayers are still being sent for both of you.


----------



## msmagnolia

I am just seeing this thread. I was saddened and shocked to read the initial post, but the updates sounded much better and there seems to be some room for positive thinking. I join the rest of the SM family in offering my concerns and support at such a scary time. Thank you so much for the updates. I hope the next one will be good news.


----------



## susie and sadie

Thank you for the updates and for sharing the lovely photo of your beautiful wife & grandson. :grouphug: 

Continuing to pray daily for you & Peg. God bless you both. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz

I will have both you and Peg in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## preciouspups

Thinking & praying for you both today. May the Lord bless and watch over you both.


----------



## MrBentleysMom

You've got my prayers!


----------



## mom2bijou

Aww Steve, Peg is beautiful. Please try to stay positive and know that you and your family are in my prayers. Sending lots of love, hugs and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Thank you for the update and beautiful picture of your wife and grandbaby. I have thought of you and Peg as beautiful people even without a picture. You are truly blessed, but then again I feel we are all truly blessed to have you and Peg out there helping so many furbabies to find a forever loving home.
Thank you both so much for being part of our SM family. :wub: 

Lucy


----------



## momtoboo

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Many prayers for Peg today. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily

Thinking of you and Peg today and wishing you all the best. That's a beautiful photo of Peg and your grandson.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

first thing I did this morning even before I got out of bed was to pray for Peg and you Steve. I'll be watching for a update


----------



## Max & Rocky

Well, just walked back inside the house from the hospital.

She is doing ok all though she is going to have a nice bruise on her arm from a leaky IV.


The news is so so... not as good as we wanted but better than it could be.

She probably does have pancreatic cancer although the doc does not think it is the aggressive kind. This is based upon his looking at tissue and not on final test results, which we will not have back for a few days. The doc talked to the surgeon and they will be getting her in ASAP.


----------



## theboyz

Steve, we continue to keep Peg in our Prayers.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I'm still keeping Peg in my prayers Steve. I'm praying for you too. It's a helpless feeling standing by & depending on others to help the one you love. rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Steve we are continuing to pray for you and Peg. A miracle could still happen.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

praying and believing in a miracle, get some rest


----------



## maggieh

Continuing to hold you all in our prayers!


----------



## Deborah

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## bellapuppy

Love and prayers to you both! :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky

I'm sorry that I was pretty short in my first post. I had an absolute splitting headache when we came home and so I actually took a nap for a while. Peg is doing ok (at least on the surface). Her sister and best friend are here and right now the 3 of them are working on a couple quilts that Peg wanted to do for her grand daughter who is on the way in a couple months.

The doctor who gave us the news said several things which I simply did not write the first time. One was that the 'biopsy" he was able to do was just from him doing a scrape of the pancreas and to really have a read on it, they would have to do a core biopsy, which only the surgeon will be able to do when he goes in to do his thing. He did put a positive spin on it by saying that Peg is otherwise totally healthy and strong... but it is tough knowing the absolutely terrible 5 year survival rates for something like this. Mayo puts it at 4%... Anyway... whatever it is, we have to deal with it now so that is just the way it is.


----------



## revakb2

Steve, you and Peg will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Steve, thank you for keeping us posted. I will continue to pray hard for our Peg.


----------



## momtoboo

Hugs & prayers for you & Peg. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## joyomom

Each and every day :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: and rayer: rayer: rayer: for you Peg!

Sending you positive, healing thoughts and energy!

Joanne


----------



## maggieh

Stay positive and don't be totally brought down by the statistics - people do get better with this! Continuing to send prayers, hugs and puppy slurps!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Steve, I do wish the news was better but as you said it is 'better' than might be. Also please don't get hung up on statistics... that's all they are... statistics! Try to not look into the future and what "might' be because none of us knows what lies ahead. Peg has so much going in her favor being healthy in all other ways and with all the prayers going out for her ( and you too) I have a god feeling things are going to turn out OK .

Just as an example as far as statistics go.. all experts indicated ( as well as all research I did on little Missy's cancer).. a "good' prognosis regardless of what was done was about 90-180 days.. a few exceptions were 200 some days. Well my squirt was at 1 year and 9 months post dx when she passed and her bladder was not giving her any problems even at that point!! The 'statistics" meant nothing in her case! 

Having dealt with several family members having dealt with cancer .. I can only say you just have to take it step by step.. day by day. Get all the expert advise you can and most of all pray and think positive!! I Know it can be a bit hard to do.. we all tend to get unraveled when the 'c-word" is mentioned. We tend to forget all those who have successfully overcome the disease... and yes there are many!


----------



## CandicePK

Thoughts, prayers and ((hugs)) heading your way....


----------



## thefab5

(((Hugs too you both)))

Stay positive! 

Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## lynda

Hugs and prayers to you both and positive thoughts being sent your way.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky

I'm just back from seeing the surgeon. They will call with a surgery date sometime tomorrow.

I think both Peg and I really like this surgeon. He is very calm and personable and seems to be quite competent.

He wasn't even ready to use the "c" (cancer) word... though he said clearly there is something going on with the tissue and if it isn't cancer now, it might become so later. So surgery will be scheduled soon and we will have that info tomorrow. A week or 2 max in the hospital and then go back to work after 1 month, is what he said to expect. He said he will remove about half the pancreas but he said the half that is left should be able to handle everything it needs to do so he would not expect her to become a diabetic or unable to digest food.

At one point he asks Peg about how is her weight. Peg tells him that after this last procedure which basically shoves a probe down her throat that then penetrates her stomach, she just had two milk shakes that day and she gained 5 pounds! He laughed (and I nearly fell off the bench I was on) because he was worried that Peg was loosing weight. He just chuckled though and said very diplomatically "that is not a problem"!

I think we both came away from this feeling better than we have about what any doctor has said in the last 2 or 3 weeks (that seems like much longer than that)!


----------



## triste

This sounds a bit reassuring. Please know that I am still praying for you and thinking about you every single day...am hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I am so glad that you have a surgeon you like - this is so important for both the patient and the family. I am a firm believer that trust and good communication helps both the patient and their family to be more "relaxed" (if you can call it that) prior to surgery and helps with recovery after. I will continue to pray for you and Peg - so nice to hear her sister and friend are there to lend some support!


----------



## theboyz

Steve, Bob and I continue to pray for Peg. This is a bit of good news and sounds like things are going in the right direction.

Please let Peg know that with all the prayers coming form SM she will sail right thru all of this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

miracles happen and I'm believing in one for Peg


----------



## lynda

I am so glad that you have a surgeon that you and Peg like and feel confident in. That means so much. Prayers are continuning for you both through this journey. 

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

The surgeon sounds great, Steve. It's important to develop a good rapport. I am continuing very positive thoughts for you both.


----------



## lottapaws

Many prayers will continue to be said for Peg and for you! She is in the Healing Hands of our Lord and as well as those of what appears to be a great surgeon. May He work miracles through those surgeon's skilled hands, may the surgeon allow His guidance, and may Peg be healed of whatever is complicating her health. rayer:


----------



## njdrake

Continuing to pray for and think abut you and Peg.
:grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy

Steve & Peg, I think the surgeon sounds great too. Continued love and prayers from the bottom of my heart, Deb


----------



## Snowbody

Really happy you hit it off with the surgeon. I like his attitude all around ...sounds like he really knows his stuff, professional, and ability to laugh.  I think his approach sounds good. You and Peg have got my prayers and as always if there's anything I can do to help. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom

Thanks for the updates, Steve - there isn't much I can say that hasn't been said many times already, but just want to let you know that you and
Peg are in my thoughts a lot and I am of course hoping for the best possible outcome. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah

Thank you for the updates. I am happy that the surgeon put a positive spin on what will happen. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Starsmom

Even though I don't always post to the board, I often think of you and Peg. I do hope for the best of out comes. rayer: rayer: rayer: :Flowers 2:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Steve and Peg, It sounds like this Dr has given very encouraging news to all this you are going thru. The prayers will be continuing till 'we' get Peg thru this and on her road to recovery!


----------



## godiva goddess

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 13 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804787


> Thank you very much everyone for your wonderful words of support and all your prayers. It means a lot to both Peg and I.
> 
> Not much news to report, I am afraid. We do have an appointment though tomorrow with a specialist so hopeful that is at
> least a beginning of us being able to do something about this.
> 
> Peg was joking a little while ago that she and North Korean leader Kim Jong-il both have the same disease... :shocked:
> I'm sort of the king of inappropriate jokes so I guess some of my "talent" has rubbed off on her...
> 
> She was pretty upset this weekend, as you might imagine. It was made worse because until Saturday she was flying up
> to Seattle where her daughter and son in law just moved to. John is an eye surgeon and this is his first practice. She was
> with them last month in Disney Land for a few day vacation, but since this home they moved into is their first ever home
> and Caity is expecting a little girl this fall, which will be her first grand daughter and she had hoped to help decorate a
> nursery for her, all of this just made it all that much worse.[/B]




Awww...I really hope that Peg's appt tomorrow goes well..I will continue to pray for her! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


I am sorry I missed the update. I am so happy that the doctor gave encouraging news!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1

Steve & Peg,

I feel like my heart stopped upon reading the message with the diagnosis. I'm sure the two of you are being bombarded with information re: options. 

I will sure add you to my prayer list. The decisions to be made with this diagnosis will certainly require earnest prayer. Please update as you can.

Barbara


----------



## binniebee

Oh, I am so sorry to read this thread. Please know that our hearts are with you and that we hope only the very best possible outcome. Peg CAN overcome this and get on with her life, and you with her, Steve.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Steve any update on Peg? How is she feeling? :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Steve and Peg ... just a note to let you both know you have continued to be in my prayers and thoughts.

I am happy to read that you found a surgeon you like. I think that is so important and should help a lot. I will check in for updates. 

Hugs for both of you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Steve, I will continue to pray for the both of you.....Please kow that we all are here for both you and Peg. Please keep us informed when you can. I will be thinking of you both!!


----------



## Snowbody

Also keeping thoughts and prayers up for Peg. Was wondering if there's any new news.


----------



## Max & Rocky

I think that I've not posted this but she has surgery scheduled for August 19th at Banner Good Samaritan Hospital in Phoenix to remove part of her pancreas and the tumor.

She has been working and has mostly felt ok, though she is now sometimes having some discomfort up under her rib cage if she exerts herself too much and last night was not a good night for several reasons. 

It's not easy getting my wife to not exert herself and she insisted on doing some yard work yesterday. She has a large number of large potted cactus and we had to move them out of the pool area, as Caity and her two small boys are coming this next week through the end of the month and so they will be using the pool a lot and cactus and small kids ... well, you can imagine. I don't care what you put on for protection, it just is not possible to move these things without getting their little needles stuck all over you... We both had gloves on and we both got them stuck in us in various places. I had none on my hands after this was done, but I did have them in other places and some on my clothes so what happens is that when you change clothes, you manage to transfer them to your hands.... so as I am typing this, I'm getting little shots of pain as these things let me know they are there.

Thanks everyone for your continued prayers. We have just tried to continue doing what we felt we needed to do as just focusing on this wasn't doing either of us any good.

Her daughter and sister will be during the surgery. Her son and several others will be here shortly afterwards and I expect there will be a few others make an appearance. She has gotten a number of cards and even packages from various people in rescue. If she doesn't get a thank you card out before the surgery, she says she will afterwards. It means a lot to us both. Thank you very much.


----------



## Starsmom

rayer: rayer: rayer: for the best of outcomes! :Flowers 2:


----------



## bellabianca's mom

So sorry about your news. Sending prayers.


----------



## Cosy

Both Peg and you, Steve, will be in my prayers, as well as the doctors who will be helping her.


----------



## njdrake

I hope everything goes well with Peg and she's 100% in no time. I hate that she (& you) have to go through this but I'll be praying for a positive outcome. Please keep us posted and give Peg a hug for us. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

You've got my prayers and thoughts as always. :grouphug: Happy you'll both be surrounded by loved ones during and after surgery. Though I'm not one who sent anything to Peg but posts and a PM I'm sure anyone who did send her something wants her to concentrate on her health and knows she apprciates them, and what they, sent without a card to express it. We just want you to know we care. 
Now onto the cactus thing. :tumbleweed: That's why I live in NYC. You won't see anyone lugging around any giant cactus here. No sirree, we buy the 3" kind in florists and put them on our window sill. We're busy enough dragging our butts into the subway. :smrofl: Figured you could use a laugh. Love to you both, sue


----------



## phesty

I'll definitely be praying for both of you as Peg faces surgery. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart

Dear Steve and Peg,

Prayers and much love are with you both.

Love,
Christine


----------



## maggieh

Continued prayers and good thoughts coming from Illinois - oh, and Sweetness and Tessa send Peg lots of puppy slurps!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Steve, Peg and you are covered in prayer, that's what's so wonderful about SM, we know how to pray here and believe for miracles. I'm so glad Peg's keeping busy, keeps her mind off of things. Now about those cactus, I know to well about there thorns and little hairs :bysmilie: guess that's what you get for living in the desert  ( well I wouldn't really call Scotsdale desert  )


----------



## jodublin

Sending you lots of prayers and hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Thanks for the update, Steve. I think about Peg often and have wondered how she's doing. It's hard to keep an active person down, isn't it? Give her my love and I'll continue good thoughts for you both. It will be good to have family with you during and after the surgery. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah

Thank you for the update. You all will be in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I am happy to see that you are going to have a lot of family around to support the both of you.


----------



## susie and sadie

Steve, you and Peg continue to be in my daily prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

God bless you both. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom

Sending my continued prayers and hugs to both of you!

Will be lighting a special candle on the 19th to send love and healing!

God bless you !


----------



## KAG

I hope you know you guys are on the top of my list! Steve, you're such a good man. I wish I could hug you.
xoxoxoxo


----------

